# AutoCAD plan of a Jackson Randy Rhoads



## dansk_84 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi 

Does anybody have an AutoCAD DWG of a Jackson Randy Rhoads guitar

I just want a design i can work off

Dan


----------



## eddiewarlock (Sep 23, 2011)

There was one on guitarbuild.com

It was shit. Neither the shape or the size came out right. At least for me.

There is this plan i found on the web, it is on jpg, but if you're handy with those kind of programs ( i am spoiled i have my brother to make plans for me) you can use it.

If you can do it, then, later i'll post the size of a RR, as i have built a couple of them.


----------



## adrock (Sep 24, 2011)

you're in luck. i'm building a 7 string version of the RR soon, and i found this PDF while searching the internet. everything looks pretty good to me. but i'm just using the body shape as a start, i'll be tweaking it some, so i don't need too much to go on. hope it works for ya.


----------



## spikeXXX (Feb 23, 2012)

finally, i found it!!! thx alot guys


----------



## fcmoreira (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi.
Do you have this in higher resolution?
Thanx.


----------

